#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Συστέγαση ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών

## accounter

*ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ* 

*Συστέγαση ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών*



*Σε περίπτωση που ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας έχει ιδιόκτητο γραφείο και ενοικιάζει το μισό σε άλλο ελεύθερο επαγγελματία του ίδιου αντικειμένου αναφέροντας στο μισθωτήριο ότι στις κοινές δαπάνες (λογαριασμοί, κοινόχρηστα) έχει συμμετοχή 50%, πως γίνεται η εγγραφή στα βιβλία τους αφού το δικαιολογητικό δαπάνης θα είναι ένα; Σε ενδεχόμενο έλεγχο μπορεί να υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα (Πάγια, Λοιπά Έξοδα); Οι αποσβέσεις του γραφείου θα υπολογίζονται στο 50%, αφού ιδιοχρησιμοποιεί το μισό; Στο 100% ή το 50% θα πάει λογιστική διαφορά;*

*ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ*

Το δικαιολογητικό δαπάνης που αναφέρετε μπορεί να καταχωρηθεί μόνο στα στοιχεία του λήπτη του που προφανώς είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης.

Η γνώμη μας είναι ότι:

Α. Σε όσες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να υπάρξει ξεχωριστό παραστατικό για τον καθένα, πρέπει αυτό να γίνεται. Π.χ. λογαριασμοί του ΟΤΕ εάν ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί ξεχωριστό τηλέφωνο.

Β. Για τις δαπάνες που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί χωριστό παραστατικό πρέπει, πέρα από την αναφορά στο μισθωτήριο, να καταρτιστεί ξεχωριστό συμφωνητικό, το οποίο θα περιληφθεί στις καταστάσεις συμφωνητικών που θα υποβάλλουν και οι δύο στην ΔΟΥ φορολογίας τους (άρθρο 8 παρ.16 Ν 1882/1990). Το συμφωνητικό αυτό θα πρέπει να αναφέρει αναλυτικά τις υπηρεσίες των οποίων θα μπορεί να κάνει χρήση ο μισθωτής (π.χ. χρήση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, καθαριότητας κοινόχρηστων χώρων κλπ.) και να καθορίζεται κάποιος τρόπος πληρωμής της συμμετοχής του μισθωτή (π.χ. το 50% των δαπανών). Στη συνέχεια στο τέλος κάθε μήνα θα πρέπει ο ιδιοκτήτης να εκδίδει προς τον μισθωτή Τιμολόγιο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών με το οποίο θα γίνεται η χρέωσή του για το 50% των δαπανών που πραγματοποιήθηκαν μέσα στο μήνα. Στο ΤΠΥ θα πρέπει να γίνεται ρητή αναφορά στο μεταξύ τους συμφωνητικό και να επισυνάπτονται φωτοτυπίες των παραστατικών δαπανών.

Παράδειγμα.

Μήνας Ιανουάριος
Κοινόχρηστα: 50 Ευρώ
ΔΕΗ: 100 Ευρώ
Αμοιβή καθαρίστριας: 50 Ευρώ
Σύνολο: 200 Ευρώ.

Τα παραστατικά των παραπάνω δαπανών καταχωρούνται κανονικά στα βιβλία του ιδιοκτήτη. Στο τέλος του μήνα εκδίδει τιμολόγιο προς τον μισθωτή με αιτιολογία : αναλογία κοινών δαπανών γραφείου μηνός Ιανουαρίου ως συμφωνητικό…, αξίας 100 Ευρώ πλέον ΦΠΑ 19%, στο οποίο επισυνάπτει και φωτοτυπίες των παραστατικών.

Οι αποσβέσεις αποτελούν έξοδο του ιδιοκτήτη και εκπίπτουν εξ’ ολοκλήρου από το εισόδημά του. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα ή δυνατότητα μερισμού τους, απλώς μπορούν να συνυπολογισθούν για τον καθορισμό του μισθώματος.

----------

